# Recommendation on Mt. Hamilton?



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

We're looking for a 50 or 60 miler Saturday and have never ridden to Mt. Hamilton. Obviously we'll need to do an out and back, but which would you recommend? Out of Livermore (obviously will have to drive in a ways) or from the San Jose side? We like to climb so keep that in mind. Also, we're coming from Sac so Livermore makes a ton more sense from that standpoint. What do you think? 

Thanks!!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Livermore side is a little steeper. The San Jose side is very gradual all the way up.
If you are coming from Sacramento, then Livermore will be a lot closer.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Also, the Livermore side typically has substantially less traffic. Bring a small digi-cam to take pictures at the observatory - on a clear day, the views are spectacular.


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> The Livermore side is a little steeper. The San Jose side is very gradual all the way up.
> If you are coming from Sacramento, then Livermore will be a lot closer.


If you want a steeper climb from San Jose, you can climb Quimby Road to Mount Hamilton Road Mount Hamilton road is a 7% grade Quimby is about 11%.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

According to Grant Peterson's _Roads to Ride_ book, the San Jose side of Mount Hamilton is 5.2% average below the park and 5.8% average above the park. The Livermore side of Mount Hamilton is 8.6%, but since you start half way up the mountain, the climb is much shorter.

Only the last mile of Quimby is 11%; the lower part is 9.8%.

_Roads to Ride_ is 20 years old, but is still the best guide to Bay Area bicycling roads.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> According to Grant Peterson's _Roads to Ride_ book, the San Jose side of Mount Hamilton is 5.2% average below the park and 5.8% average above the park. The Livermore side of Mount Hamilton is 8.6%, but since you start half way up the mountain, the climb is much shorter.
> 
> Only the last mile of Quimby is 11%; the lower part is 9.8%.
> 
> _Roads to Ride_ is 20 years old, but is still the best guide to Bay Area bicycling roads.


If you plan on doing the backside of Hamilton (aka San Antonio Road), now is the best time because it's cool outside. When things warm up, it gets hot as hell out there. It's basically a desert out there and it feels like it. I've done it on days where the road was melting. There is also zero access to water once you pass "The Junction," which is 13 long miles from the top.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> According to Grant Peterson's _Roads to Ride_ book, the San Jose side of Mount Hamilton is 5.2% average below the park and 5.8% average above the park. The Livermore side of Mount Hamilton is 8.6%, but since you start half way up the mountain, the climb is much shorter.
> 
> Only the last mile of Quimby is 11%; the lower part is 9.8%.
> 
> _Roads to Ride_ is 20 years old, but is still the best guide to Bay Area bicycling roads.


Only 11%? Seems steeper than that to me...


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Where to park*



CJA said:


> We're looking for a 50 or 60 miler Saturday and have never ridden to Mt. Hamilton. Obviously we'll need to do an out and back, but which would you recommend? Out of Livermore (obviously will have to drive in a ways) or from the San Jose side? We like to climb so keep that in mind. Also, we're coming from Sac so Livermore makes a ton more sense from that standpoint. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!!


I would recommend parking on the Tesla Road side of Livermore near Mines Road. That way you do not have to ride through downtown Livermore traffic. It is 30 miles to the Junction and then 14-18 to the top. It is a challenge that requires a camelbak and lots of snacks.


----------

